# So. Flo. residents or visitors and snake heads



## gnappi (Apr 15, 2018)

I want them dead... so does the State of Florida 

All winter my GF's son has targeted and has been catching snake heads. They fight like a wahoo, and taste as good as a dorado (mahi-Mahi or dolphin) or better. The flesh is white as driven show, firm enough to not need to cage on the BBQ, and the State of Florida has no restrictions on quantity, or size. Once you eat one, you will be "hooked" 

They like warm shallow water and will likely take a top water frog (made weedless with barbs buried in the lure) or other some such plastic lure, but they spook easily so casting up (or down) along the bank will maximize your chances. A STRONG line, leader and stiff rod (for setting the hook in their tough mouth) generally more appropriate to salt water targets is advisable. 

If you take one and do not plan to eat it (no matter how small) drive a knife in its brain (or freeze on ice) to kill it and do not release live fish. Even left on the sand they can survive a long time out of water and may find their way back to the water.

I know this goes against the catch and release crowd but we need all the help we can get to keep the game fish viable here.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Apr 15, 2018)

I understand fully. The invasive species are hurting our native species. Fl has plenty. We have Asian carp. Same rules apply, get rid of them.


----------



## handyandy (Apr 24, 2018)

My dad just got a place in fort meyers area I believe, I pretty well planned anytime I go there to visit to chase salt water species. But peacocks and snake head will be on the list of to catch as well when I visit. I have no problems keeping and eating snake heads, about like asian carp here I bash their darn heads in anytime I get one my cast net, jumping in the boat, or catch on my rod.


----------

